# BP/Truma Gas Lights



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

With the delivery date on our new van not too far away now I'm going through our add-on wish list.

One of the items was to have BP/Truma Gas light bottles fitted instead of Calor. The dealer isn't that keen - simply because it's a bit more hassle. He would have to buy the Calor bottles anyway as the vans come over from France minus gas bottles.

Has anybody else got a new motorhome on order wth this option or has anybody done a conversion on their existing vehicle?

Any information appreciated.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

A Gaslow system would work out cheaper in the long run if you plan on keeping the van for some time.

Dave

656


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

656 said:


> A Gaslow system would work out cheaper in the long run if you plan on keeping the van for some time.
> 
> 656


Thanks Dave.
Guess I bettter investigate that as well.
I thought that the availability was not good - but I'm probably wrong :!:


----------



## BigWhiteBox (Jan 8, 2007)

*BP gas light*

Hi Redsoprey,

I had just one 6Kg Calor propane fitted when I got the van so decided to fit two 10Kg BP gas lights instead (that meant I could carry 20Kg in the space occupied by 12Kg of Calor gas. I have kept the 6Kg calor gas unit but never need it.

The BP Gas light bottles use a 27mm clip on adaptor that is very easy to use. The adaptor is connected to the fixed regulator using a standard BUTANE hose. All of the bits are available from Gaslow and they are very helpful over the phone.

BP cylinders can be exchanged at a lot of garden centres which usually means good parking. They may not be as widely available as Calor gas but in France etc. Calor gas is not available.

The cost of installing re-fillable bottles may not be justified - it all depends on your expected usage.

D & S


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Tony,

I've trundled around with 2 x 13Kg Calor Propanes for a while now and have decided to change to BP GasLight on weight grounds - the MH is actually in today having the work done !

2 x13Kg weigh 60+Kg when full, 2 x 10 Kg GasLight weigh 32Kg full - less gas maybe, but c. 30Kg weight-saving is a godsend to me as it leaves the good lady more opportunity to load us up, even more !!!

Brian.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*BP Gaslight Cylinders*

Hi Redosprey,

I've got 2x10kg Gaslights in my Rimor - changed over in September last year when at Truma for combi-boiler recall.

Had no problems getting refills and BP Gaslight Website lists all the dealers both in UK and abroad. A phone call to customer services when away from home gives location of nearest 2 or 3 suppliers who will even deliver if on a CC site or same place for a couple of days.

France and Spain a bit short of suppliers at the moment but they're working on it.

If you click on my profile, there's quite a lot of info in there.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. It's made me want them even more now so will have to do a bit of heavy leaning on the dealer :lol: 

I suppose I could let him fit the Calors and then do an after-fit but I don't really want that hassle or expense.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've got a red cylinder small gas bottle. I was told by Elite that they the locker is just not high enough for the big red bottles ( Holds 2) I want to change to BP Light cyclinders but I have a bulkhead thingy which I presume needs changing but maybe not - I don't know. But my question here is does anyone know when I can find a dealer of BP light gas that has the knowledge and necessary bits for me to pop in and have the work done. I appreciate many on here could do this themselves but I'm afraid I can't, however easy it is. Other than Homebase for gas only there is no dealer that does this near me so I need one near M5 Bristol to Exeter preferablty or anywhere in South Devon. Many thanks in advance. Truma told me that Martins of Exeter where agents for their fittings and BP Gas but Martins denied all knowledge of it when I rang.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*BP Gaslight Dealers near Exeter*

Hi Pusser,

I was down Exeter way last year and had no problems with replacement gaslight cylinder supply.
If you use the url below and stick in Exeter and tick the boxes below for 5 and 10 kg, it gives six places which includes a Homebase but there is a caravan dealer (not Martins) and a couple of garages as well who should fix you up.

BP Gaslight customer services will also give you a list of dealers over the phone complete with postcodes etc.

By the way, I've just replaced one of my cylinders with a Gaslow but will now use the gaslight for backup and barbecue.

http://lpgas.bpgas.co.uk/cylinder.jsp

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Hi Alan (exmusso),

Interesting comment that you have now changed one of your gaslights for a gaslow. What was your reasoning behind that decision?

Tony


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Gaslow v Gaslight*



redosprey said:


> Hi Alan (exmusso),
> 
> Interesting comment that you have now changed one of your gaslights for a gaslow. What was your reasoning behind that decision?
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,
Whilst no problems in the UK, an extended European trip which consisted initally of France, Spain and Italy, highlighted the lack of places having BP Gaslight cylinders at the moment.

Austria, Germany, Belgium and the Scandinavian countries no problem apart from different fitting.

Our motorhome has a Truma 6002 Combi boiler which doesn't have the electric option therefore no gas - no heat unless an electric heater used - with some sites in Italy only having 2 amps this was no good.

We did get an electric collar fitted to the Truma when in Austria but this gives hot water only.

Everywhere we went, there were garages selling Autogas so by changing one of the cylinders to Gaslow, we can now use this as as our main source and keeo the Gaslights for backup and the barbeque.

Obviously cost comes into the equation and we have seen the 10kg BP cylinder increase to a RRP of £19.50 although last week, I managed to get a refill locally for £16.50.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying that Alan. 

At the moment we have no plans to go to Europe because of family commitments - but, of course, we may in the future. 

I'll have to look at the gaslows as an alternative. 

Thanks, 
Tony


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: BP Gaslight Dealers near Exeter*



exmusso said:


> Hi Pusser,
> 
> I was down Exeter way last year and had no problems with replacement gaslight cylinder supply.
> If you use the url below and stick in Exeter and tick the boxes below for 5 and 10 kg, it gives six places which includes a Homebase but there is a caravan dealer (not Martins) and a couple of garages as well who should fix you up.
> ...


Many thanks for link. I will give it a go as I am down there this coming week. Think I will give Exeter Carvans a bell as i fancy a memory lane trip around Exeter airport where I used to work in my school holidays.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*No Contest*

exmusso said-
Obviously cost comes into the equation and we have seen the 10kg BP cylinder increase to a RRP of £19.50 although last week, I managed to get a refill locally for £16.50.

10 kg = 10 litres

Gaslow is an expensive conversion but the Autogas or LPG that you fill it with is widely available now, here and on the continent.
It costs 46.7 pence a litre

So your 10 kg BP costs £19.50 against 10 litres of Autogas £4.67


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: No Contest*



allan01273 said:


> exmusso said-
> Obviously cost comes into the equation and we have seen the 10kg BP cylinder increase to a RRP of £19.50 although last week, I managed to get a refill locally for £16.50.
> 
> 10 kg = 10 litres
> ...


I have had a look at the prices and certainly for a heavy user and maybe even an average user Gaslow seems the way to go. I don't and won't use much gas so I think I am going for less weight to lug around for the van and for me and hopefully push Porky over the 60mpg. :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: No Contest*



allan01273 said:


> exmusso said-
> Obviously cost comes into the equation and we have seen the 10kg BP cylinder increase to a RRP of £19.50 although last week, I managed to get a refill locally for £16.50.
> 
> 10 kg = 10 litres
> ...


I have had second thoughts and when I found that Chelston fit this things and as Porky is due in there in 3 weeks time, I have decided to go with the flow and give Gaslow a go and thank you for steering my in the right direction.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: No Contest*



allan01273 said:


> exmusso said-
> Obviously cost comes into the equation and we have seen the 10kg BP cylinder increase to a RRP of £19.50 although last week, I managed to get a refill locally for £16.50.
> 
> 10 kg = 10 litres
> ...


Hi there,

You're figures are a bit flawed. 1kg gas = 2litres approx.
The BP Gaslight 10kg cylinder has the capacity of 23.8 litres stamped on the bottle.

The Gaslow 11kg took just over 21 litres to fill to 80% {at which the cutout works) at a cost of £10.10. I think their price was 49p litre.

So it works out approximately half the price.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*appologies*

I am sorry if my figures are not not true and accurate.

I took the LPG price from petrolprices.com where it says it is
between 36.9 and 59.9 with an average of 46.7 pence a litre.

Locally to me at Polegate on the A22 it is 49.5 pence a litre.
but that is in the expensive South East.

Where I think I did get it wrong is I took the weight of water.

From a part of Yahoo "One constant is that of liquid water where 1Kg = 1Ltr so if that's your problem, then it is a straight 1:1 conversion"

OK so liquid Gas is lighter than water I stand corrected. Sorry

But check the figures, do some homework. The conversion is expensive but -
convenience, cost, Europe, availability, never have empty tank, maybe it burns hotter, its a nice yellow tank, with even more money you can have a tank fitted under the m/h and use the gas locker as a wet boot locker
ITS A GOOD IDEA TO CONVERT


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm looking at the gas-low system, Ive heard a couple of threads mention that you can have a tank installed under the MH, does anyone have any further info.
THANKS Paul


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Tanks*

There was a very good forum about Gas tanks -

Started by Ginamo 2007-02-24 called "Gaslow without tears"
It starts off about self fitting Gaslow with a plywood bracket

Further down in the forum Gromett says
" I am suprised by the number of people who go the gaslow route when a proper tank is not that much more expensive for a larger tank? 
http://mthautogas.co.uk/ 
See the bulk page.

I am going with a 47Kg one as that is the largest that you can fit for chunnel crossings.

Cheers " 

Then this is followed by lots of other interesting postings.

Personally I had two 6kg Gaslows fitted at the Newbury show a few months ago and think they are great. I filled them up before 17 days in France and still have plenty of gas to spare.


----------

